# Who has the frostiest buds. Show them right here



## RonnieB (Nov 15, 2020)

Lets see who has the most frost. My entries are RocBudinc V1 RocBerry which is crystal meth x RocBerry. Week 11


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2020)

Your wish  Frosty Buds


----------



## RonnieB (Nov 15, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Your wish  Frosty Buds
> View attachment 266288


Good one lol. Im just bored. Trying to leave my plants alone. Tomorrow is week 12 and they're getting close lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2020)

My Father use to say if you shake it more than once you are playing with it........................


----------



## RonnieB (Nov 15, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> My Father use to say if you shake it more than once you are playing with it........................


True story. Anything more than twice constitutes pleasure lol


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Nov 17, 2020)

Here's some frost for that ass...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 17, 2020)

Very nice.


----------



## Carty (Nov 18, 2020)

just a few ladies I have going on atm...  Ogers "Ghost Cut"  and  Apple Sherbet


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Nov 18, 2020)

Here's some more...


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Klemo11 (Nov 18, 2020)

Here's you some frost, 1) close up of finished on the plant bud with a droplet of sweet sugar busting outta the bud 2) is a close up 2 months from harvest... Cherry Bomb grown @ Mystical Gardens Tulsa, Ok


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 18, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 266434


I'd say you are the winner, but I'm not so sure you are exactly, winning. At least by Charlie Sheen standards.


----------



## boo (Nov 18, 2020)

urp...


----------



## RonnieB (Nov 20, 2020)

My fast buds gorilla glue auto is finally frosting up


----------



## Dantechris (Nov 24, 2020)

She’s waking up


----------



## Buffalo Ganj (Nov 25, 2020)

Queenie - Gorilla Glue auto


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2020)

Looking good.


----------



## Buffalo Ganj (Dec 4, 2020)

Sweet Tooth Auto lower nug - 65 days. My favorite smell.


----------



## Dantechris (Dec 4, 2020)

Getting her winter coat


----------



## LongTimelisnr1stTimecallr (Dec 6, 2020)

Cheese...bout to harvest..


----------



## czar712 (Dec 12, 2020)

I'm not done yet


----------



## czar712 (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm getting there


----------



## stain (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## scooter610 (Jan 3, 2021)

RonnieB said:


> Lets see who has the most frost. My entries are RocBudinc V1 RocBerry which is crystal meth x RocBerry. Week 11


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 4, 2021)

Guys we have a Bud Of The Month Contest. How about showing them there.






						Bud Of The Month Contest January 2021
					

Okay guys here we go. If you want to have some fun,,, post your best picture of a bud you have grown or are growing in this thread. Once all entries are in by the end of the month, i will do a voting thread on the 1st of each month where ppl will vote for the bud they liked the most. If you win...



					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## BeanTownGrower (Mar 4, 2021)

Here is some Lumpy's Original Apple Fritter 25%


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2021)

If you grew it,Enter your bud pic bro in the contest.



			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/the-march-bud-of-the-month-contest-has-begun.79145/post-1115415


----------



## BeanTownGrower (Mar 4, 2021)

Here is our Lumpys Original Apple Fritter 25%

View attachment 269383


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2021)

Why post it again and what do you mean by our?


----------



## pute (Mar 4, 2021)

I agree, enter this one she is a beauty.


----------



## BeanTownGrower (Mar 5, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Why post it again and what do you mean by our?


I didn't mean to post it again and I can't delete it. By "our", I mean my husband and I.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 5, 2021)

Oh okay cool. I was just wondering.
Glad to see you enter in the contest.


----------

